# rating theory i have



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been doing this for a while now and I've noticed the lower i rate people the lower my average rating goes. I was sitting around 4.78 since day one. This year i made up some new rules about rating people (because of price drops) which usually ended up in lower ratings for them. My rating dropped and dropped and dropped. Within the last two months my rating has gone down .01 per week even though my weekly review are still showing "Congratulations above average ratings."

So my best guess is that say, for example, i give someone a 3 right? Even though they gave me a 5 the system only allows the highest of a 3 for that person in our averages to kick out disgruntled drivers. This would clearly explain my rating dropping since i have no change in my entire routine. Plus since BoobUber makes more for newer idiot drives of a 25% commission. They are likely waiting and wanting for you to get canned because technically they are losing money the more trips you do.....

The house always wins and they DGAF about you. Sneaky little shits aren't they?

just a theory.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm kind of wondering if your right.

When I log in it shows 4.73 the last couple of days, however the 365 day shows 4.75. Normally they mirror each other, but have gone to 4.76 for a day or two then drop down to 4.75 again, and to top it off, the 30 day currently shows 4.77, 7 day 4.8, one day 5.0. I didn't drive today Sunday.

But I have given out about four 1*'s in the last couple of weeks, a 3* to and a couple of 4*'s. Hmm....

If this is true, this is Bull Shit and should have absolutely NO bearing on what the pax rate us. However I can see if a driver goes rough and starts to rate every pax a 1* they would get them self deactivated. A side note, I did not write support about those 1*'s, figuring there reply is not going to be supported by a real answer so why bother.

Happytypist !!! you have an answer for this ?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe your inward disdain for the 3 star pax was picked up by them and they rated you in kind?


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Maybe your inward disdain for the 3 star pax was picked up by them and they rated you in kind?


not likely, I'm always pretty chill, give them a greeting, and only talk if they start a conversation.

but the problem i have with your assumption is that my rating doesn't reflect what I'm actually doing as it it more now a perception of pax worried that i will rate them low. another reason why the rating system is broken. It should be :

Would you ride with (name of driver) again? Yes / No
If no why? with normal selection categories
if no explanation is given then rating is invalid (no change)
driver's rating is shown as a percentage of 'yes : no' 
weekly review you get shown what people say you can IMPROVE on not what you're supposed doing wrong.

My thing is, if a pax feels like they aren't getting pampered enough take a black car that's why they are available.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

331303 said:


> I've been doing this for a while now and I've noticed the lower i rate people the lower my average rating goes. I was sitting around 4.78 since day one. This year i made up some new rules about rating people (because of price drops) which usually ended up in lower ratings for them. My rating dropped and dropped and dropped. Within the last two months my rating has gone down .01 per week even though my weekly review are still showing "Congratulations above average ratings."
> 
> So my best guess is that say, for example, i give someone a 3 right? Even though they gave me a 5 the system only allows the highest of a 3 for that person in our averages to kick out disgruntled drivers. This would clearly explain my rating dropping since i have no change in my entire routine. Plus since BoobUber makes more for newer idiot drives of a 25% commission. They are likely waiting and wanting for you to get canned because technically they are losing money the more trips you do.....
> 
> ...


I have no idea why your rating has been slowly going down, but I know for a fact the rating system doesn't work like in your theory. It doesn't account for what rating you've given to the rider that's rating you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

xUberEmployee said:


> I know for a fact the rating system doesn't work like in your theory.
> It doesn't account for what rating you've given to the rider that's rating you.


Well we will test his/mine theory. So for starters, did 11 trips today, rated everyone a 5, and yes there was a 4.3 pax in there. Still 4.73. will it change tomorrow ? We shall see, maybe it will take another day or too.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes it did, 4.74.


----------

